# Something Special Coming Soon



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's one of the bikes that I was on a selling spree to get.  This one will be on it's way soon and there's one more on the way after this.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 21, 2017)

Aerocycle ????????????????????????


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2017)

You really can't wait until a bike arrives can you


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

CWC


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2017)

They shipped it with the tank still on? Is it ok?!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> They shipped it with the tank still on? Is it ok?!



It should be fine with it on.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

If i told you what it is, please don't give it away.  And yes Mike, I'm super excited!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> If i told you what it is, please don't give it away.  And yes Mike, I'm super excited!




CWC was my guess from the seat stay shape. 
You never tell me anything


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> CWC was my guess from the seat stay shape.
> You never tell me anything



I thought you could read minds???


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I thought you could read minds???


----------



## John G04 (Aug 21, 2017)

Elgin bluebird?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Elgin bluebird?



I can't give it away if someone gets it, but no, not a Bluebird.  That's the one guess that I will answer.  Another BB would be nice.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 663867



I knew it the whole time, but you knew that.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 21, 2017)

Hmmmm can I guess?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Hmmmm can I guess?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Ummmmmm....no.  lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2017)

@Robertriley
Maybe next time keep your trap shut 'til it's on your doorstep


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

I feel good about this one.  Knock on wood


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You really can't wait until a bike arrives can you



Surprised its not for sale yet


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 21, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Surprised its not for sale yet



I have a feeling this one may stay for a bit


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I have a feeling this one may stay for a bit



A bit is relative a relative term


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 21, 2017)

Sweet a "MummyCycle"   where can I get one?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Sweet a "MummyCycle"   where can I get one?



Oh come on Bob, you just told everybody what it is


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2017)

I hope it's signature required cause you got half of socal watching your front porch.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> I hope it's signature required cause you got half of socal watching your front porch.



I'll be home!


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2017)

I mean you already got some serious goodies. What could it be.....hmmm. Will you enlighten us once you have it all together?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 21, 2017)

So you finally scored a Cheetos bike, Congrats.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 21, 2017)

Or is it the #1 bike on your want list....https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-the-top-3-bikes-on-your-want-list.91330/


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 21, 2017)

I know! I know! I know! Pick me! Haha


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Or is it the #1 bike on your want list....https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-the-top-3-bikes-on-your-want-list.91330/







 
This one perhaps?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 664108
> This one perhaps?



Chris, that was a great guess, but no.  I was going to get that one but all I could find was restored ones.  I'm beyond cash broke right now but I'd love to know who owns that Zep  and trade for it.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2017)

1940 auto cycle that was on eBay


----------



## kreika (Aug 21, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> 1940 auto cycle that was on eBay




That one had those Columbia bars. His wrapped ones looked long pull Torrington's.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 21, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Or is it the #1 bike on your want list....https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-the-top-3-bikes-on-your-want-list.91330/




Not the same handlebars.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2017)

Those are some premo looking boxes. I'm sure they'll hold that Varsity just fine though.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 22, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I'll be home!



me too!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

I was kinda thinking Zep myself. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 22, 2017)

It`s most likely one of those SUPER, DUPER, ULTRA RARE Pink and White Boys STARLETS from the 50s. You Found One- You Lucky Dog!!!---Cowboy "I`m too old to play this game..."


----------



## higgens (Aug 22, 2017)

Would it be cheating if you already told me?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 22, 2017)

higgens said:


> Would it be cheating if you already told me?



ummmmmm...yes


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, considering even _I_ know what it is now it's prolly a safe bet that nearly everyone else does too.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 22, 2017)

Well it's been built up so high it has to be amazing now. I know I can't wait to see it.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 22, 2017)

It does fly...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 22, 2017)

Lol


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it bigger than a bread box, and does it kind of resemble a Zeppelin going down if flames?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2017)

The suspense is boring me.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 22, 2017)

how soon


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 22, 2017)

Those are prewar alstate tires so i m saying something Elgin.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 23, 2017)

Elgin 50


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> The suspense is boring me.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2017)

Pee Wee Herman-mo-bile?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mods...please delete this thread


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you get a big pair of scissors for the public unveiling, is it a free event?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> Did you get a big pair of scissors for the public unveiling, is it a free event?
> Chris



I think there's even a parade planned where he will be presented with the key to the city.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2017)

I still don't know what it is and I've been meaning to check in with some of my cartel connections to find out. The only problem is I find that the second I click away from this thread I stop caring completely.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh for crying out loud..........what a load..........3 pages of crap so far!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2017)

No,
See, this is perfect. That way when he finally gets the bike, after all the public fanfare, we can all give it a collective, Meh!
It's not that special!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 664869



R.I.P.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 23, 2017)

tech549 said:


> View attachment 664931



I will be here in a week or so.  It was just shipped


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I will be here in a week or so.  It was just shipped



I'm sure you will be...showing off yet another bike that hasn't even shipped


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 23, 2017)

Boy`s Starlet- wait and see...-----Cowboy


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 23, 2017)

It looks exactly like what it is..... All wrapped up.


----------



## mike j (Aug 23, 2017)

"Soon come"  a famous Jamaican saying;
It's a brilliant display of the laid-back, sometimes apothic value of time. It means, "it will come", and that could literally mean, soon, eventually, next week, soon enough, or it might mean, enough time will pass, such that you'll forget you were waiting for something.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 23, 2017)

I considered the Lindy (1927); the flyin' Merkle; but the Allstate tires kill those ideas. The man I got  my 52 Phantom and 53 Panther from had an real early Elgin for many years... An original complete bike, save for the drab black repaint; a New York museum agent tried to buy that bike several times, but would not pay the asked $4000. About three years ago this man sold that bike for $3500 to a New York buyer... I think. It might have had Allstate tires, and those maybe were not OG, definitely not white walls. But I wonder if maybe you scored an OG paint and all Robin or Bluebird on which to place an @Joe Buffardi propeller?


----------



## kreika (Aug 23, 2017)

mike j said:


> "Soon come"  a famous Jamaican saying;
> It's a brilliant display of the laid-back, sometimes apothic value of time. It means, "it will come", and that could literally mean, soon, eventually, next week, soon enough, or it might mean, enough time will pass, such that you'll forget you were waiting for something.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ooo Ooo I know! But it's a secret!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 26, 2017)

... I keep telling ya.. A BOY`S STARLET- DELUXE !!!.Only a few made...------Cowboy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2017)

From what I hear "Elvis has left the building," and an original paint Robin no longer resides in an underground bunker in Switzerland.  Is there a connection??


----------



## kreika (Aug 26, 2017)

I hope they filled the box with bubble wrap then. Tank on for shipping...


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 26, 2017)

I see no problem with leaving the tank on for shipping. As long as it's properly wrapped with bubble wrap and extra pieces of cardboard to protect anything from bumping it. As far as I'm concerned, leaving the tank on is the safest place to keep it.


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I see no problem with leaving the tank on for shipping. As long as it's properly wrapped with bubble wrap and extra pieces of cardboard to protect anything from bumping it. as far as I'm concerned, leaving the tank on is the safest place to keep it.




Like I said I hope they floated it in bubble wrap. I've received them just like this. Wrapped but not held in place so it slams back and forth in the box. Takes a beating. Then if they put more parts directly next to the tank while it's loosely packed, ouch time. Fingers crossed every time something gets shipped.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 27, 2017)

I wish it would arrive already, I wanna know what it is! Almost feels like I'm waiting for a delivery. Haha
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 27, 2017)

OK where is it


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 27, 2017)

That a Schwinn??


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2017)

10 more days


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> That a Schwinn??



lol...are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> lol...are you trying to be funny?




Lol, sorry man I couldn't help it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 27, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> 10 more days



10 day.s  :eek: :eek: :eek:  all man come on now


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Is it being, quite literally, shipped......?


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 28, 2017)

I think it's usually a 5-7 month shipping window provided from Switzerland.


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2017)

....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Alright, let's see it already!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2017)

So you got this. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schw...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 30, 2017)

catfish said:


> So you got this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schwinn-Autocycle-/382196130808?rmvSB=true&hash=item58fcaa23f8:g:4yEAAOSwT2JZk5xc&nma=true&si=w2d811lquypCwiGCA5cedKNZwzo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Nope, but I wonder who grabbed it.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2017)

I wont tell anybody that you got the Cheetos bike.


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Elgin twin 60 red original paint


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)

Package one of two made it in today


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice!  That was one of the stand-out bikes that stuck in my mind when I visited that collection last year.  Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2017)

Sweet!
Now that you've done all the work to get it here, be sure and let me know, as soon as it's up for sale.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Sweet!
> Now that you've done all the work to get it here, be sure and let me know, as soon as it's up for sale.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 6, 2017)

Good For You... It`ll make a nice Rat Rod !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 7, 2017)

*WOW,,ALL THAT ,,FOR THATAs always, nice score,and Im sure you wrenching on it rite now
Enjoy the ride!!!*


----------



## bricycle (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow, worth the wait. Very clean survivor! YUM!


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm glad you brought it back home to the USA.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm glad you brought it back home to the USA.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm glad you brought it back home to the USA.


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2017)

Was shipping as much as the bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2017)

He paid for shipping in the price so it didn't concern me much.    Marc's (@babyjesus) a cool cat and everything is smooth as silk so far.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 7, 2017)

You mean, you paid for shipping in the price 

I'm glad you received your bike though.


----------



## then8j (Sep 7, 2017)

Are you going to put together already? I want to see an action shot of you riding it!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2017)

The second box isn't here yet.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2017)

then8j said:


> Are you going to put together already? I want to see an action shot of you riding it!



Speaking of putting it together, lets see what you have done.   I figured that you would have updates the same day you received it


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 7, 2017)

Second box will be lost in shipping


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well.....at least you waited until _half _the bike showed up this time


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 8, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Second box will be lost in shipping



Wouldn't be the 1st time[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Second box will be lost in shipping


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2017)

At least you have 90% of the good parts. Handle bars and tires can be found. Hopefully the rack makes it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2017)

In the spirit of keeping Chris' thread active, I have just returned from the "Land of Huffman."  More to come...


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> In the spirit of keeping Chris' thread active, I have just returned from the "Land of Huffman."  More to come...
> 
> View attachment 679884



Bicycle Luggage.... Hmmm !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 21, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Bicycle Luggage.... Hmmm !!!--------Cowboy



Yep, thanks to Todd at @47jchiggins.  They have been great so far, and free to check, they have completely paid for themselves!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 21, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yep, thanks to Todd at @47jchiggins.  They have been great so far, and free to check, they have completely paid for themselves!



Nice!!! Well, don`t be like Chris and make us wait too long... I`m too old...-------Cowboy
I never did get to see his valve stem covers with the little diamonds on them...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 21, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> Nice!!! Well, don`t be like Chris and make us wait too long... I`m too old...-------Cowboy
> I never did get to see his valve stem covers with the little diamonds on them...



*The complete bike is here


 *


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 21, 2017)

*One more made it yesterday*

*

 *


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> *One more made it yesterday*
> 
> *View attachment 680010 *



Wow Chris! Great bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 21, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Wow Chris! Great bike!



Thanks, it had some terrible chain rub and ZERO brakes when I got it.  I added a shin in the crank and it helped but a slightly smaller one may be the answer.  I took the hub apart and it was missing the wedge the expands the brake, crazy.  I had extra parts so I have brakes now.  It's coming around.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 22, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yep, thanks to Todd at @47jchiggins.  They have been great so far, and free to check, they have completely paid for themselves!



Glad to hear it!!! I have one more set available if anyone is interested. 

Todd


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 22, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Second box will be lost in shipping




Let me guess, this guy handled the package...


----------

